# Hi I'm Brian



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Brian welcome. I'm new here as well. I also am from a sportbike fourm as it is my summer sport of choice along with mountain biking. I'm usually on 1000rr.net or PNWriders.com. I ride 2006 Honda CBR 1000RR and a 2009 kawasaki ZX14R SE. Mountain Bike 2003 Cannondale Jekyll 800. Boards 2012 NS Legacy and 2013 NS Bother in arms Cobra (pending delivery). P.S. I'm digging the Never Summer Sticker on your LIB Tech board way to Represent CO! You should send a pic of that to Gags at NS corporate he's probably appreciate it .


----------



## HiImBrian (Oct 11, 2012)

DirtyD27 said:


> Hey Brian welcome. I'm new here as well. I also am from a sportbike fourm as it is my summer sport of choice along with mountain biking. I'm usually on 1000rr.net or PNWriders.com. I ride 2006 Honda CBR 1000RR and a 2009 kawasaki ZX14R SE. Mountain Bike 2003 Cannondale Jekyll 800. Boards 2012 NS Legacy and 2013 NS Bother in arms Cobra (pending delivery). P.S. I'm digging the Never Summer Sticker on your LIB Tech board way to Represent CO! You should send a pic of that to Gags at NS corporate he's probably appreciate it .


Who is this Gags character you speak of??? I'd send him a pic if it'd brighten his day a bit


----------

